# [SOLVED] Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a Dell Vostro 320 that has a dead hard drive. I purchased a new hard drive, but I can't get the case open to get to the hard drive. I've searched the web, but I can't find any instructions on how to open the case, and I don't want to damage it. Does anyone know how to open the case up so I can replace the hard drive?
Thanks
:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

Service Manual: Manuals and Documents for Vostro 320 | Dell US
I found this:
So, I finally figured it out. I have to warn you that first, I don't have any pics or vids of the process. And second, this has to be the most difficult hard drive swap you will ever perform. Rule of thumb, if you see a screw, you will need to remove it.

1. Take out the battery
2. Remove the bottom panel
3. Remove the screws under the bottom panel
4. Slide out the DVD drive where there are another 2 screws
5. Carefully remove the keyboard
6. Remove the thin ribbon cables for the keyboard, trackpad, etc
7. Remove the screws under the keyboard
8. Gently pry apart the top and bottom
9. Remove the heat sink fan
10. Remove the monitor cable
11. Remove any screws holding the larger motherboard
12. Remove the larger motherboard
13. Replace the hard drive


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

The new model Dells have the HD buried on the motherboard, pretty much total dis-assembly is required. Take your time, and place the screws in order of removal - because your going to have a lot of them.


----------



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*



Tyree said:


> Service Manual: Manuals*and Documents for Vostro 320 | Dell US
> I found this:
> So, I finally figured it out. I have to warn you that first, I don't have any pics or vids of the process. And second, this has to be the most difficult hard drive swap you will ever perform. Rule of thumb, if you see a screw, you will need to remove it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I have the Dell Vostro 320 all-in-one. Are these instructions for a laptop? I have partially disassembled the unit. I just don't know what screws to remove so I can release the back cover to get to the hard drive. I did remove some of the screws but the back won't come off.
Thank you.


----------



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*



alpenadiver said:


> The new model Dells have the HD buried on the motherboard, pretty much total dis-assembly is required. Take your time, and place the screws in order of removal - because your going to have a lot of them.


I have a good system of keeping track of the screws and where they go. I have partially disassembled the unit. I just don't know what screws to remove so I can release the back cover to get to the hard drive. I did remove some of the screws but the back won't come off. Do you have a picture or description of what screws to remove so I can release the back cover?
Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

hi, the manual shows what screws to remove and steps to get to hard drive. ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_vostro_desktop/vostro-330_Service%20Manual_en-us.pdf


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

@ oscer1
The manual link you provided shows as Dell Vostro 330 but perhaps it is the same as the Dell Vostro 320 that I linked to in Post #2?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*



acenyc said:


> Thanks for the help. I have the Dell Vostro 320 all-in-one. Are these instructions for a laptop? I have partially disassembled the unit. I just don't know what screws to remove so I can release the back cover to get to the hard drive. I did remove some of the screws but the back won't come off.
> Thank you.


The link and instructions I linked to and posted say they are for the Dell Vostro 320 and that's the Model Number you posted.
What you have is basically a laptop that uses an external keyboard/mouse.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

OMG that is a lot of work. What on earth is the matter with people designing such a ridiculous task?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*



Tyree said:


> @ oscer1
> The manual link you provided shows as Dell Vostro 330 but perhaps it is the same as the Dell Vostro 320 that I linked to in Post #2?


Oops


----------



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*



oscer1 said:


> hi, the manual shows what screws to remove and steps to get to hard drive. ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_vostro_desktop/vostro-330_Service%20Manual_en-us.pdf


I really appreciate the help. That manual is for the Dell 330 all-in-one. I have the Dell 320 all-in-one. It's totally different, there are no screws at the bottom to remove the back cover. Do you have the same manual that shows the disssembly for the Vostro 320 all-in-one? 
Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

Post #2 ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...o_desktop/vostro-320_Service Manual_en-us.pdf


----------



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

The manual with the detailed instructions is for the Vostro 330.The one for the Vostro 320(my model), just say's to remove the screws. Which screws do I remove to remove the back cover? The two models are different.
That manual doesn't say where the screws are. I have everything removed except the back cover. I find just can't find the screws I have to remove to get access to the back of the chassis. Do you know where I can download the Dell Vostro 320 manual with the detailed instructions and pictures?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

I do not find anything that shows pictures. I would suggest taking every screw you find out. screws could be under rubber plugs. but I have not see an all in one computer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

Try here:
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...o_desktop/vostro-320_Service Manual_en-us.pdf


----------



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*



Rich-M said:


> Try here:
> ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...o_desktop/vostro-320_Service Manual_en-us.pdf



Thanks for the help, but that's the same manual I have that doesn't say where the screws are.
Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

Yeah I just noticed that...


----------



## HarishAtDell (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

Hi acenyc,

Try the below steps and let me know if it helps.

Remove the nine screws securing the rear cover to the system chassis. (Refer to Pic 1)

Carefully remove the chassis from the rear cover by lifting up the left side and pulling out at an angle. NOTE: When reassembling, take care to position the side with USB and Firewire connectors in place first, and then lay the rest of the system in. (Refer to Pic 2)


----------



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it. I actually did figure out how to get the back case off, and I've done two of them so far. I had removed all of the screws from the front frame of the back case but I just couldn't get it out and I didn't want to break it. A guy I work with helped me get back case off( very carefully), and all we broke was one of the four tabs of the DVD tray cover. The next one I was able to disassemble myself. Thanks again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 320 disassembly instructions*

glad you got it figured out. thanks for posting back


----------

